# Anyone DIY an oil catch can?



## Dan9 (Sep 18, 2004)

Hey,

In prep for the turbo GA16DE project I have oil catch can on the list. Not sure how much of an issue oil in blowby will be on these motors but I prefer clean runnins.

Has anyone fabbed up a catch can? Any ideas?

thanks

Dan


----------



## plouche (Apr 25, 2006)

A ga16de has a one way pcv valve its not needed.


----------



## Dan9 (Sep 18, 2004)

Excellent! That makes things easier.


----------

